# Question for T31 Diesel owners.



## Micko (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello, I drive a manual T31 Diesel with the M9R engine. When I go into auto 4wd on a dirt road the shifts between 1st and 2nd feel like there is a sort of looseness in the gears. In 2wd the shift, up or down, feels normal, tight. But it feels completely different in 4wd on a dirt road. When I go over a rough section of the track during a gear change things feel really weird like things are moving around in the gearbox. When I free wheel with the clutch depressed in either 1st or 2nd I can hear a tinkling sound coming up from the gear box and can feel things moving through the shift lever. This is more pronounced the rougher the track is. In 2wd things are fine. My X trail has only done 15,700km and I noticed this at around the 7000km mark.
Does anyone else have this happen?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cant help you Micko, the T31 never came to Canada. I am sure you will either find someone to help or info on the Australian X trail forum. Lots of good info there. Good luck.


----------



## Micko (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. No 31's in Canada? I thought they were everywhere.
I once tried getting info on our Aussie one with a couple of issues with my car.
Was a waste of time, no replies.
Cheers and all the best for the new year too.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Micko,
No were never so lucky as to get the t31, instead they introduced the 08 Rogue here at the same time it was made for the US market. X trail was never sold in the US. However the new T32 is pretty much identical to the new 2014 Rogue being sold here and the US.

I am surprised you couldn't get an answer on the Australian X trail forum. I would try again or read through the post in the 4wd and transmission section. There is a lot of info there. A quick check from my end leads me to think it might be your ESP kicking in. Have you tried seeing what happens with it turned off?

Otherwise, it seems to me you should still be on warranty so might be worth asking the dealer. Mind you I personally stay away from them as much as possible lol, which thanks to the info available on these forums is pretty much never.


----------



## Micko (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks. Now that's an idea, I never even thought of trying it with it turned off. Ill give it a go tomorrow. Would try it right now but its 42c here today, you could cook an egg on the road, only going to be 30c tomorrow. Yeah did an exhaustive search on the site but couldn't find any posts with that problem.
Im due for a service in just 1000ks so ill get them to check it out. Yeah, plenty of warranty left, 2 yrs and a bit original and another 3yrs extended.
Ill let you know how it feels with that control turned off. Good idea to try.


----------



## Micko (Dec 22, 2014)

Gave it a go with ESP off and still the same. Worth a try. Ill see what the tech says when I get the service.
Cheers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the report back. Let us know what it is when you do find out.
I love the temperature differences we are experiencing-- its minus 20 C outside right now and Wednesday night we are supposed to go down to -32 not including wind chill factor...

Anyway such is life. Hope it cools down there a bit for the Australian Open. I am looking forward to the start of the new tennis season.


----------

